# EDC pocket Knives. What's your weapon of choice?



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

just use the free ones they give you at the supply house when you buy enough of whatever they are pushing


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

My hands down favorite is the Leatherman Skeletool. I just checked, the price has gone up, it used to be $45 with a nice little LED flashlight, now it's $60. It is no bigger to carry than a regular pocketknife, and you can open the knife one handed, but you get a decent screwdriver and a pliers that's better than using your teeth. If I keep this in my pocket, almost every day it will save me a little time and aggravation when you need a tool for two seconds but don't have it. If it doesn't, at least it opens the mail.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

EDC


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Oh you meant work knives...


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

I'm a knife guy from birth; take one piece of advice from me if you never listen to anything else.

Spyderco sucks, the steel is too brittle and the blades break and or snap, they are made to slice, not stab or work.

I must have bought more than a dozen of them and EVERYONE is broken in one way or another.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

splatz said:


> My hands down favorite is the Leatherman Skeletool. I just checked, the price has gone up, it used to be $45 with a nice little LED flashlight, now it's $60. It is no bigger to carry than a regular pocketknife, and you can open the knife one handed, but you get a decent screwdriver and a pliers that's better than using your teeth. If I keep this in my pocket, almost every day it will save me a little time and aggravation when you need a tool for two seconds but don't have it. If it doesn't, at least it opens the mail.


The blade looks like that could be an issue if you mishandled it.


----------



## FishinElectrcian (Jul 18, 2019)

MechanicalDVR said:


> I'm a knife guy from birth; take one piece of advice from me if you never listen to anything else.
> 
> Spyderco sucks, the steel is too brittle and the blades break and or snap, they are made to slice, not stab or work.
> 
> I must have bought more than a dozen of them and EVERYONE is broken in one way or another.


Ok F the Spyderco !!

Hey right on another knife psycho.. I mean enthusiast! 😄

Yeah I don't know what you were posting but I can't see it.. What do you pack as a pocket knife? We're you posting a pic of a CRKT M-16 as your EDC? 

That Scout is something I feel naked without and I hardly know I have it. Had a knife since I was 8.. As a connoisseur it surprised me. Dad gave me a dull one told me when I figured out how to sharpen it I could have a sharp one.

That Skeletool looks good for the weight.. But not as useful for me, I have a victorinox I use in the boat when I need that kinda thing.

As far as free knives from the wholesale.. I judge a guy on his pocket knife haha.

Here's mine note the high clip, everything about it is awesome except the opener could be looser and steel better but it's been a prybar many times so I shouldn't complain. It flips around in the hand real well too.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

FishinElectrcian said:


> Ok F the Spyderco !!
> 
> Hey right on another knife psycho.. I mean enthusiast! 😄
> 
> ...


Not sure why you couldn't see the pics. I added them in a direct attachment method.

I carry a Kershaw Ken Onion Leek, a CRKT Hissatsu, a SOG Cash Card, and a 'key knife' basically 24/7/365.

I do keep a work blade in my pouch, Kleins, SOG Kilowatt. or similar depending on what I'm working on.

Former boy scout, I like being prepared.


----------



## TheLivingBubba (Jul 23, 2015)

Benchmade Barrage 580’s, one for each hand. I have Kershaws and Sogs but prefer the Benchmades. Pick what has a decent brand of steel and fits your hand well.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

TheLivingBubba said:


> Benchmade Barrage 580’s, one for each hand. I have Kershaws and Sogs but prefer the Benchmades. *Pick what has a decent brand of steel and fits your hand well.*



Exactly!

I carry a 'slicer' I keep like a razor and a 'stabber' semi tonto that is sharp but not shave quality.


----------



## Rora (Jan 31, 2017)

Found a good compromise between high end and everyday usability (who knew people didn't like to cut up boxes with their fancy knife?)

Yeah, it's expensive... buy once cry once, don't lose it or loan it. There are a few cheaper but very durable alternatives made by the big tool manufacturers, they're just not as light and svelte.

http://seproducts.mybigcommerce.com/utilizer-2-0-built-to-order/


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Rora said:


> Found a good compromise between high end and everyday usability (who knew people didn't like to cut up boxes with their fancy knife?)
> 
> Yeah, it's expensive... buy once cry once, don't lose it or loan it. There are a few cheaper but very durable alternatives made by the big tool manufacturers, they're just not as light and svelte.
> 
> http://seproducts.mybigcommerce.com/utilizer-2-0-built-to-order/




I like that, I have a very similar Gerber I carry in my pouch but it costs less than $10.


----------



## Rora (Jan 31, 2017)

MechanicalDVR said:


> I like that, I have a very similar Gerber I carry in my pouch but it costs less than $10.


Gerber EAB? Okay, so the one I posted is not _actually_ the lightest and most svelte. :biggrin: Can't compete with a razer knife smaller than a credit card that still has a handle. Quite a feat of engineering, those things... somehow they even have a "lite" version.

edit: Popular knife reviewer Nick Shabazz had a lot of good things to say about the EAB Lite...


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Rora said:


> Gerber EAB? Okay, so the one I posted is not _actually_ the lightest and most svelte, can't compete with a razer knife smaller than a credit card that still has a handle... quite a feat of engineering, those things. :biggrin:


Pretty true BUT for the price on one you could buy a whole crew the Gerber.


I've had a couple of them going back to like 2004.


----------



## FishinElectrcian (Jul 18, 2019)

https://www.benchmade.com/barrage-family.html?customize=1#/product/bmk-pro-barrage-full

Got that one up to 185 with company colours and tough steel haha

Razor knife on the job.. Klein lockback for small, and a Milwaukee fastback for a comfy handle and faster operation it wins for comfyness

And I see the pic now.. How's the klein lockback?


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

FishinElectrcian said:


> https://www.benchmade.com/barrage-family.html?customize=1#/product/bmk-pro-barrage-full
> 
> Got that one up to 185 with company colours and tough steel haha
> 
> ...


I've worn a couple Kleins out over the years with constant use and sharpening. I like them for a work knife.

The last one I got is the one with the screwdriver blade, holding up better than the older ones, a little different blade hardness. Better stainless.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

MechanicalDVR said:


> The blade looks like that could be an issue if you mishandled it.


You don't have one of these in the collection?!? 

I think I see what your saying, if the blade separates like that in the pliers position could you get a finger in there. I think in normal use you'd have to really try to have it getcha, it's pretty safe handling.


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

For $13 I've carried this for 3 years.


----------



## paulengr (Oct 8, 2017)

Had the classic farmer Case for years. Upgraded to one of the Gerbers but I always felt like it was a jack of all trades, master of none. Flimsy as pliers, didn’t hold an edge well as a knife, the screwdriver blades couldn’t take much torque. Then used to carry a Klein hawksbill for years mostly working with linemen and ex-linemen. Good skinning knife as long as you keep it sharp. Does everything else pretty well. Recently switched to a Milwaukee Fastback and never looked back. I started with the one without spare blades, “donated” it to a sewage plant tank, and got the blade holder model. It goes everywhere I can carry a knife.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FishinElectrcian (Jul 18, 2019)

Anyone using the Benchmade mini griptilian? Looks kinda small, but 2.5oz and ambidextrous available with a deep carry clip.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

splatz said:


> You don't have one of these in the collection?!?
> 
> I think I see what your saying, if the blade separates like that in the pliers position could you get a finger in there. I think in normal use you'd have to really try to have it getcha, it's pretty safe handling.



I have a few Leatherman type tools but they have all been gifts.

I have a Klein I keep in my bail out bag but it's very rare I'd carry one.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

A knife is a very special tool and needs to be matched to the task at hand.

I jokingly say I carry a 'stabber' and a 'slicer' but I do keep them relegated to those tasks, I also carry a work knife. Government trained and personally perfected on edged weapons.


----------



## Incognito (Apr 14, 2019)

Always preferred a sheep foot style blade for a work knife. Have had this for many years.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Incognito said:


> Always preferred a sheep foot style blade for a work knife. Have had this for many years.


That's a 'hawksbill', so you carry a separate Sheep foot knife?


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Blade shapes:


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

The old fashioned electrician's pocketknife really isn't bad


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

splatz said:


> The old fashioned electrician's pocketknife really isn't bad


:thumbup:

Nice!

Haven't had one like that with a hawkbill in years!


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Oh you meant work knives...


O.P.
Notice that you don't see a single serrated blade in the picture except for that rope knife. Take that as a hint.:wink:


----------



## FishinElectrcian (Jul 18, 2019)

Southeast Power said:


> MechanicalDVR said:
> 
> 
> > Oh you meant work knives...
> ...


Yeah Roger that, if I move down/up(?) To that mini griptilian I don't think I have space for the serrated like on my old knife, it's nice for hack woodwork and rope cutting.


----------



## TheLivingBubba (Jul 23, 2015)

FishinElectrcian said:


> Anyone using the Benchmade mini griptilian? Looks kinda small, but 2.5oz and ambidextrous available with a deep carry clip.



I don't have a mini, but wore a 551 Griptillian (older model with D2 steel) for years, great knife and flicks open as easy once broken in as my spring assisted knives. 



Never opened in my pocket or failed me really. I think I got it on ebay for a good price brand new.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

FishinElectrcian said:


> Yeah Roger that, if I move down/up(?) To that mini griptilian I don't think I have space for the serrated like on my old knife, it's nice for hack woodwork and rope cutting.


Serrated blades are the bomb for rope especially when it's slimy with mold, seaweed, or algae and they make fantastic rescue blades for cutting clothing, netting, or sear belts.

Another advantage is they tend to stay sharp longer and take more edge abuse.

But they suck for stripping wire or clean cutting cardboard..


----------



## FishinElectrcian (Jul 18, 2019)

Yeah for what it looks like I don't blame people for judging me 😄 it took me a month to stop hassling my buddy and another two before I bought that Scout. Just a great shape, huge utility use. It's perfect in shape just not build.

Saw a Boker Patriot, looks right but got poor reviews.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

FishinElectrcian said:


> Yeah for what it looks like I don't blame people for judging me 😄 it took me a month to stop hassling my buddy and another two before I bought that Scout. Just a great shape, huge utility use. It's perfect in shape just not build.
> 
> Saw a Boker Patriot, looks right but got poor reviews.


I'm not judging you at all. I have some serrated knives but not for work purposes per si. I do diving/boat work on and off and love a serrated blade for cutting netting, old rope, and fishing line. 

I can't even make a guess at how many knives I own. I do match them to the task at hand.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

con't


----------



## FishinElectrcian (Jul 18, 2019)

Well I'm used to justifying my choice in knife every time I pull it out haha.

Looking very seriously at the Benchmade Bugout , still considering the serrated blade. Ambidextrous is good I'm a lefty, pretty set on ultralight as well, like the 2.5 oz as a markers . Saw a Kershaw Atmos as well for 1/3 of the cost. 

I scanned back but couldn't see who had the Bugout maybe I'm just confusing it with the barrage.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

FishinElectrcian said:


> Well I'm used to justifying my choice in knife every time I pull it out haha.


Look you can buy a lifetime supply of that beautifully crafted gem for less than @Rora 's utility knife: 

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Gerber-Bear-Grylls-Scout-Serrated-Gray-Lockback-Folding-Knife-New-Lot-Of-19/264412375120 

But seriously even though it's discontinued they'll be available on eBay and Amazon for a long time yet.


----------



## QMED (Sep 14, 2016)

Husky folding utility knife. Blade goes dull remove and replace. $10 for 100 blades it's a no brainer.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

FishinElectrcian said:


> Well I'm used to justifying my choice in knife every time I pull it out haha.
> 
> Looking very seriously at the Benchmade Bugout , still considering the serrated blade. Ambidextrous is good I'm a lefty, pretty set on ultralight as well, like the 2.5 oz as a markers . Saw a Kershaw Atmos as well for 1/3 of the cost.
> 
> I scanned back but couldn't see who had the Bugout maybe I'm just confusing it with the barrage.


My oldest brother gave me my first Kabar in 1962 when he came back from boot camp. I've had one ever since but it's not a folder by any means.

I've had the best luck with Kershaw and CRKT but I do have Smith & Wesson in my rescue gear (been an EMT and rescue diver for many years).


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

QMED said:


> Husky folding utility knife. Blade goes dull remove and replace. $10 for 100 blades it's a no brainer.


*With all due respect a 'utility' knife is a far cry from a working pocket knife.*

Not that I have ever been hurt with one myself but when they slip or bind or break I've seen some bad accidents and not just to surrounding materials but the flesh of the user.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

MechanicalDVR said:


> *With all due respect a 'utility' knife is a far cry from a working pocket knife.*
> 
> Not that I have ever been hurt with one myself but when they slip or bind or break I've seen some bad accidents and not just to surrounding materials but the flesh of the user.


That's a consideration, they do snap off, but a utility knife IMO is usually a pretty safe knife. The fixed blade type is safer while you're using it, less safe when put away, I worry much more about accidents when I am using it. 

It doesn't make sense to me to use cheap utility blades when the heaviest best ones you can buy are still pretty cheap. 

I think a short blade and a big handle with a secure grip makes a very safe knife, it's just more controllable. 

But the main thing is common sense, don't use a pocketknife like an axe or chisel or shovel or splitting maul, it's made for light duty cutting.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

QMED said:


> Husky folding utility knife. Blade goes dull remove and replace. $10 for 100 blades it's a no brainer.


I used to be a pocket knife enthusiast, but gave that up and switched to a Husky Folding utility knife just like you. 

Always a sharp blade. And there was never a time that I felt like the knife could not perform the task. I never said "_I wish I had my $200 Benchmade right now_".

I've gone full circle like this with a lot of things. Even screwdrivers and nutdrivers. I have drawers full of them, always making up the justification for needing all of them. Yet in the last 6 years I have gotten by just fine and made more money than ever with a $9 9in1 and an old Klein straight beater.

With that said, there is nothing wrong with wanting to mix a hobby that you enjoy with your work.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

splatz said:


> That's a consideration, they do snap off, but a utility knife IMO is usually a pretty safe knife. The fixed blade type is safer while you're using it, less safe when put away, I worry much more about accidents when I am using it.
> 
> It doesn't make sense to me to use cheap utility blades when the heaviest best ones you can buy are still pretty cheap.
> 
> ...


More often than not it's the short blade that makes guys comfortable pulling the blade towards their body they wouldn't do with a longer bladed knife. That is where binding and slipping or chipping a piece out of the blade causes big problems. Seen it many times. Slicing a finger to the bone is fairly common.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

This is the one I like with a replaceable blade.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

HackWork said:


> I used to be a pocket knife enthusiast, but gave that up and switched to a Husky Folding utility knife just like you.
> 
> Always a sharp blade. And there was never a time that I felt like the knife could not perform the task. I never said "_I wish I had my $200 Benchmade right now_".
> 
> ...




LOL, I'm with you 100% on the multi-tip drivers and beater but only close on the knife issue. 

I like the small Stanley retractables I have in my pouch but I always have a good knife in my pocket if I need it for something other than wire.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

MechanicalDVR said:


> LOL, I'm with you 100% on the multi-tip drivers and beater but only close on the knife issue.
> 
> I like the small Stanley retractables I have in my pouch but I always have a good knife in my pocket if I need it for something other than wire.


I hear ya, and don't disagree.

I'm just saying that for most purposes we can get by just fine with any old thing. It's the enthusiast inside of us that make us want all the specialty and expensive items. 

I used to be more into firearms, knives, flashlights, tools, and tool bags. Now I focus on van storage and squeezing out every last drop of profit :biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

My EDC pouch and the two knives that are always in it. I like a hook blade for wire stripping and a straight blade for everything else.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

That pouch looks familiar :surprise:


How do you strip with with a hook blade? You mean like small conductors?


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

HackWork said:


> I hear ya, and don't disagree.
> 
> I'm just saying that for most purposes we can get by just fine with any old thing. * It's the enthusiast inside of us that make us want all the specialty and expensive items. *
> 
> I used to be more into firearms, knives, flashlights, tools, and tool bags. Now I focus on van storage and squeezing out every last drop of profit :biggrin::biggrin:


I do carry a combo driver for device screws and a long and short beater which are really not necessary just a luxury.


----------



## FishinElectrcian (Jul 18, 2019)

MechanicalDVR said:


> QMED said:
> 
> 
> > Husky folding utility knife. Blade goes dull remove and replace. $10 for 100 blades it's a no brainer.
> ...


With all due HATE!!! I will never use a Husky lockback razor knife again. I got a pair of cheapy from the gas station/ tool place here, it failed first day and my tool buddy says you should throw that in the ditch, POS. I sez no way it's fine, fixed it, next day the blade came through the bottom of the body on a hard strip on some teck and cut my palm pretty bad. Then I threw them both out. Bought a pair of Klein folding lockback razors.. Then he gave me a fastback.

I bought a 100 pack of FatMax blades years ago.. They're nice.

Tempted to stock up on my crap Scout but I'm tired of sharpening it and my wrist hurts from trying to pinch and flick it open. Thanks though that would be more tempting if it was a 5 lot. The nice thing about that is if you lose it who cares. Did I mention it's also perfectly balanced? Haha

My tool buddy picked up a Kershaw with a pocket opener on the weekend and the "nail button" (?) Can't remember which model I've seen it online, definitely not a lefty friendly design. See how it holds up to him, he can break anything.. I've replaced every door handle on the van at least once except the driver side door.. Which gets used most often.. Hmmmm 😄

Benchmade Bugout


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

FishinElectrcian said:


> With all due HATE!!! I will never use a Husky lockback razor knife again. I got a pair of cheapy from the gas station/ tool place here, it failed first day and my tool buddy says you should throw that in the ditch, POS. I sez no way it's fine, fixed it, next day the blade came through the bottom of the body on a hard strip on some teck and cut my palm pretty bad. Then I threw them both out. Bought a pair of Klein folding lockback razors.. Then he gave me a fastback.
> 
> I bought a 100 pack of FatMax blades years ago.. They're nice.
> 
> ...



Razor knives definitely have a place but you can't push them.

I think the worst I've seen was a slip that cut across the guys left thigh and the edge of his ballsack and into this right thigh. He was stripping 2/0 sitting on a bucket.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

FishinElectrcian said:


> My tool buddy picked up a Kershaw with a pocket opener on the weekend and *the "nail button"* (?) Can't remember which model I've seen it online, definitely not a lefty friendly design. See how it holds up to him, he can break anything.. I've replaced every door handle on the van at least once except the driver side door.. Which gets used most often.. Hmmmm 😄
> 
> Benchmade Bugout


I have a few with the "button" but m much more of a liner lock fan. The double lock on my CRKT Hissatsu is my favorite lock.


----------



## FishinElectrcian (Jul 18, 2019)

MechanicalDVR said:


> FishinElectrcian said:
> 
> 
> > My tool buddy picked up a Kershaw with a pocket opener on the weekend and *the "nail button"* (?) Can't remember which model I've seen it online, definitely not a lefty friendly design. See how it holds up to him, he can break anything.. I've replaced every door handle on the van at least once except the driver side door.. Which gets used most often.. Hmmmm 😄
> ...


Isnt that Hissatsu a fixed blade? 

Looks like buddy got an Emerson Wave (Kershaw)

Not sure about liner locks and twisting/ torsion.. I'm sure a better built knife is fine but sometimes they come loose when you are twisting or on side movement


----------



## Incognito (Apr 14, 2019)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Incognito said:
> 
> 
> > Always preferred a sheep foot style blade for a work knife. Have had this for many years.
> ...


No I carry the knife in the picture. I am not a knife enthusiast and do not know the names of all they types of blades, thanks for the picture though. 
I called it a sheep foot because that is what they called it on the website I got the picture from. 

https://www.blackrocktools.com/klei...!!g!!&ef_id=XVLmcAAABFcVMUOk:20190813163433:s


----------



## bill39 (Sep 4, 2009)

Darn it, now I feel the need to show off some of my knives. The small black Buck knife at bottom right is what I carry all of the time.

The yellow razor knife is what I carry in my tool bag for slitting cables, etc.


----------



## Rora (Jan 31, 2017)

Any blade is only as safe as the user. Reminds me of when I handed a small snap-off razor to a guy (made by Olfa, great brand). Warned him it was new and very sharp, he immediately cut his finger. Knives that are slightly dulled from a little use might be more practical for some people... then there are others like another guy I work with, he insists on sharpening his own knives until they can shave hair off your arm.


----------



## FishinElectrcian (Jul 18, 2019)

I like my knife sharp but not razor sharp. Part of that is just laziness of usage and not necessarily wanting to sharpen it every week. I also don't want to leak if I handle it wrong. 

Does someone want to talk me out of the Bugout yet? I'm obsessed about it, I've seen a couple of friends bench maids in the past but didn't know what they are other than the butterfly logo and they're pretty nice... I might have a chance to go to town and handle one but after 3 or 4 days of obsessive research it looks like everything I love in a much better package.. 

Thanks to you guys that steered me towards Benchmade..


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

FishinElectrcian said:


> Isnt that Hissatsu a fixed blade?
> 
> Looks like buddy got an Emerson Wave (Kershaw)
> 
> Not sure about liner locks and twisting/ torsion.. I'm sure a better built knife is fine but sometimes they come loose when you are twisting or on side movement


NOPE, the Hissatsu is a folder!

I've got an Enerson someplace in my collection.

A quality liner lock doesn't budge with torque.

A good knife should be able to lift a guy off the ground if you have it buried in his chest cavity without damage to the knife..


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

bill39 said:


> Darn it, now I feel the need to show off some of my knives. The small black Buck knife at bottom right is what I carry all of the time.
> 
> The yellow razor knife is what I carry in my tool bag for slitting cables, etc.


Just love a full sized Kabar!

Is the survival knife a Kabar too or a Camillus, or Ontario?


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Incognito said:


> No I carry the knife in the picture. I am not a knife enthusiast and do not know the names of all they types of blades, thanks for the picture though.
> I called it a sheep foot because that is what they called it on the website I got the picture from.
> 
> https://www.blackrocktools.com/klei...!!g!!&ef_id=XVLmcAAABFcVMUOk:20190813163433:s


No worries, I like that knife it's great for a lightweight blade.


----------



## bill39 (Sep 4, 2009)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Just love a full sized Kabar!
> 
> Is the survival knife a Kabar too or a Camillus, or Ontario?


It is a Camillus pilot’s survival knife.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

bill39 said:


> It is a Camillus pilot’s survival knife.



Oh I'm very familiar with them.

Many manufacturers made them under government contracts, LanCay is about the most rare. Ontario Knife Company made them almost solo from the 1960s on.

I'd just love to have one made by Kabar in my collection.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Rora said:


> Any blade is only as safe as the user. Reminds me of when I handed a small snap-off razor to a guy (made by Olfa, great brand). Warned him it was new and very sharp, he immediately cut his finger. Knives that are slightly dulled from a little use might be more practical for some people... then there are others like another guy I work with, he insists on sharpening his own knives until they can shave hair off your arm.


I'm in the latter part of your example.

A sharp knife takes little effort to cut easily.

When a razor knife is dull is when guys start pulling hard on them rather than just swap the blade. 

I use good quality blades and carry a little stone to hone the edge as I use them to get the most out of them but I know when it's time to toss them.


----------



## bill39 (Sep 4, 2009)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Oh I'm very familiar with them.
> 
> Many manufacturers made them under government contracts, LanCay is about the most rare. Ontario Knife Company made them almost solo from the 1960s on.
> 
> I'd just love to have one made by Kabar in my collection.


Kaber has never disappointed me.


----------



## Dan the electricman (Jan 2, 2011)

This the only "knife" I carry. Does everything I need a blade to do!

https://2ecffd01e1ab3e9383f0-07db7b9624bbdf022e3b5395236d5cf8.ssl.cf4.rackcdn.com/Product-800x800/9c86bed1-2981-45c9-91b6-f8238c8f9b2e.jpeg


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

bill39 said:


> Kaber has never disappointed me.



First fixed blade knife I ever owned.

I have several from a basic hunter, to a folding skinner, to a specialized (TDI) back up blade.

I have one with me any time I'm out of the house.


----------



## FishinElectrcian (Jul 18, 2019)

Dan the electricman said:


> This the only "knife" I carry. Does everything I need a blade to do!
> 
> https://2ecffd01e1ab3e9383f0-07db7b...800/9c86bed1-2981-45c9-91b6-f8238c8f9b2e.jpeg


Solid choice, I gave my one to my first year, wait second year guy.. Good design, plenty rugged.

And to @SoutheastPower .. I think you're right on this one, I will have to check the serrated one up close but I think you've talked me out of it, that and the poor blade design on that serrated Bugout. Who wants one where it drops back that far and loses an extra 1/4" on the bottom of cutting blade... kinda looks like they phoned that one in.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

con't 2


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

con't 3


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

con't 4


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Not work knives


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Not work knives 2


----------



## FishinElectrcian (Jul 18, 2019)

MechanicalDVR said:


> con't 2


What's the one bottom right just under the SOG? That's a nice shape.

I was going to say I called it with the M16 CRKT'S but upon closer inspection it's not quite. Decent knife for a large folder. 

I see a lot of serrated blades.. Any experience with the Benchmade serrated?


----------



## FishinElectrcian (Jul 18, 2019)

And since we are all getting ours out.. Go big or go home. My kitchen knives ATS 34 crafted by a fellow that worked at a steel mill for over 30yrs. Worked with him at the Springbank Airport doing aircraft hangars. He put a lefty friendly handle on the big chef there. I picked it up before and said it's nice but feels funny.. "That's cuz you're wrong handed!" "I got one at home where half the handle broke while I was making it..". The rest was just cuz they're awesome and I had a cash job on the side.

Crazy old guy spent as much time making stealth beer coolers out of cardboard boxes as anything. Always had two lawn chairs and a six pack of Black Ice.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

FishinElectrcian said:


> What's the one bottom right just under the SOG? That's a nice shape.
> 
> I was going to say I called it with the M16 CRKT'S but upon closer inspection it's not quite. Decent knife for a large folder.
> 
> I see a lot of serrated blades.. Any experience with the Benchmade serrated?


Bottom right in which post#?

Serrated knives suit a specific task, rescue blades primarily.

I've had a couple Bechmade's that were gifts. 

I'll stick with Kershaw, CRKT, and SOG for daily carry.

Smith & Wesson is what was in my First Aid bags, jackets, etc.

Kabar and CRKT is primarily what I carried on Uncle Sam's time clock.

Klein, Gerber, or Case for daily work tasks.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

FishinElectrcian said:


> And since we are all getting ours out.. Go big or go home. My kitchen knives ATS 34 crafted by a fellow that worked at a steel mill for over 30yrs. Worked with him at the Springbank Airport doing aircraft hangars. He put a lefty friendly handle on the big chef there. I picked it up before and said it's nice but feels funny.. "That's cuz you're wrong handed!" "I got one at home where half the handle broke while I was making it..". The rest was just cuz they're awesome and I had a cash job on the side.
> 
> Crazy old guy spent as much time making stealth beer coolers out of cardboard boxes as anything. Always had two lawn chairs and a six pack of Black Ice.


Oh I just pulled out a few decent ones that I like the designs.


----------



## bill39 (Sep 4, 2009)

Is that the best ya got MechD? Such a light weight.


----------



## FishinElectrcian (Jul 18, 2019)

Pic of the day.. Kershaw Natrix somewhere about 3g, seems the large one is lighter than the small but that seems wrong.

Checked Blade HQ.. The mini 2.75" blade is a 2g knife.. The regular Natrix is 2.9g and 3.25" blade. (Turns out it's the copper handle that adds the weight)

Kershaw hates lefty's!! after a little digging it turns out if you flip the carry clip the liner lock isn't secured as well since it rely on the two screws for extra support.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

bill39 said:


> Is that the best ya got MechD? Such a light weight.



I see your silverware and raise you a German battle ax:


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Some of you know the significance to this one:


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Kabars


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Fighters

A couple I carried and my Father's improvised field knife from Korea


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Sports


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Hunters (Rob Brown, Kabar, Schrade)


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Skinners


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Field


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Disposable Skinners


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

USMC Issue Bolo my Uncle John used in the Philippines WWII


----------



## bill39 (Sep 4, 2009)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Some of you know the significance to this one:


MechD,
Is that a USMC officer’s sword?
Are you a Marine? If so, then RESPECT!


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

bill39 said:


> MechD,
> Is that a USMC officer’s sword?
> Are you a Marine? If so, then RESPECT!


Thanks!

Was Navy JROTC and ROTC in school then became a Marine and reupped Navy for rank purposes.

It's a Navy Officers sword.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Right now a Spyderco h1 Pacific Salt that I was given, and a Gerber Haul on and off. I'll carry one for a few days, toss it in my desk by the stone and switch to the other one.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Jlarson said:


> Right now a Spyderco h1 Pacific Salt that I was given, and a Gerber Haul on and off. I'll carry one for a few days, toss it in my desk by the stone and switch to the other one.


I love the designs of the Spyderco knives and have the Pacific Salt model but all the ones I have the tips are broken or the handles are broken. The only one I have in good shape is the Police model.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

MechanicalDVR said:


> I love the designs of the Spyderco knives and have the Pacific Salt model but all the ones I have the tips are broken or the handles are broken. The only one I have in good shape is the Police model.


I have a few Spydercos and like them, I have never had an issue with them. The Police with metal handle is a really nice knife.

I like the fully serrated blades that they make for working in a harness or around ropes.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

I see.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

HackWork said:


> I have a few Spydercos and like them, I have never had an issue with them. The Police with metal handle is a really nice knife.
> 
> I like the fully serrated blades that they make for working in a harness or around ropes.



When I was on a FD dive team in NJ the Captain was a dealer and I bought several. 

I dove with a Delica and a larger model in my vest for normal use around boat and fishing lines the tips would break, not like I ever used them for more than slicing.

Several the belt clip snapped off. I've sent a few back and they sent me new ones but I'd prefer they didn't break in the first place. The very end of the tip is chipped off the Police model I have.


----------



## FishinElectrcian (Jul 18, 2019)

Well in keeping with the Spyderco discussion... here's another pic /pick. I was eyeballing the Kershaw Skyline but of course it is horribly built for the "wrong" handed again having part of the liner held in by a non reversible clip..

So instead here's a Spyderco Southard Positron. Again not sure about Spyderco if the tips are bad... I tend to throw my knife into stuff with a short half flip a lot. Around 2.5 oz with a 3" blade this might be a contender. I like a bit of a grip/ hilt separating the blade from handle. Looks like it retails around the same cost as a Bugout around $160


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

FishinElectrcian said:


> Well in keeping with the Spyderco discussion... here's another pic /pick. I was eyeballing the Kershaw Skyline but of course it is horribly built for the "wrong" handed again having part of the liner held in by a non reversible clip..
> 
> So instead here's a Spyderco Southard Positron. Again not sure about Spyderco if the tips are bad... I tend to throw my knife into stuff with a short half flip a lot. Around 2.5 oz with a 3" blade this might be a contender. I like a bit of a grip/ hilt separating the blade from handle. Looks like it retails around the same cost as a Bugout around $160


First of all I'm ambidextrous and like a knife clipped to both left and right pockets. The CRKT M16 series is the easiest for left handed operation I have other than a couple auto knives. 

Secondly, i dug out some Spydercos that were buried.

All broken:


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

I do love a talon blade in a dive rescue knife. Having given up on Spyderco I keep a Smith % Wesson $25 special in my vest and a spare cheapo in my gear bag but both blades have held up better than Spyderco.

The only issue with the S&W is I dropped it in jet fuel and the hande has been kind of sticky since no matter how much I've tried to clean it, I guess the fuel impregnated the plastic.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

In going through knives looking for Spydercos I found my first electrician's knife. My Uncle gave it to me on a job right out of his pocket, he had carried it in WWII. I've had it over 50 years.

A Schrade TL 29:


----------



## FishinElectrcian (Jul 18, 2019)

MechanicalDVR said:


> In going through knives looking for Spydercos I found my first electrician's knife. My Uncle gave it to me on a job right out of his pocket, he had carried it in WWII. I've had it over 50 years.
> 
> A Schrade TL 29:


That's a nice one.. I have a Navy knife from my grandad with the rope splicer. 

I'm kind of curious on that Spiderco I posted the pic of.. That Positron seems to have a thick blade and good shape, like the big indent for forefinger under the hilt... but a cheesy pocket clip. 2.5oz when I get to the store I will check it.. Best deal in the store since its discontinued. Same cost as the Bugout at $150 (1.88oz).. Which I haven't heard anything bad about other than price vs current quality control issues. Like the axis lock on it. 

Got an M16 with a 7.5" (?ish) tanto blade, good camping knife. What I got is knice haha. I have had issues with it opening in pocket though. Makes me Leary of flippers with bad detent.

Trying to love Kershaw for $50 less but I'm not sure everything I've read indicates they aren't a good lefty knife especially if you move the clip. Honestly if they have another one of the cheapy Scouts I might grab it as a backup.. Good boat knife..


----------



## FishinElectrcian (Jul 18, 2019)

More breakage on Spyderco with a serrated edge it looks like.. Ever have one with a normal blade that held up? I'm rough on tips but really that and the Bugout, maybe a bailout but I don't know about a Tanto blade


----------



## electricut (Mar 13, 2018)

I think I have a problem....

I will try and throw some of mine together for a pic.


----------



## electricut (Mar 13, 2018)

electricut said:


> I think I have a problem....
> 
> I will try and throw some of mine together for a pic.


Says I need 20 posts to add image...WTH?


----------



## electricut (Mar 13, 2018)

Time


----------



## electricut (Mar 13, 2018)

to be


----------



## electricut (Mar 13, 2018)

annoying


----------



## electricut (Mar 13, 2018)

sorry guys


----------



## electricut (Mar 13, 2018)

MechanicalDVR said:


> When I was on a FD dive team in NJ the Captain was a dealer and I bought several.
> 
> I dove with a Delica and a larger model in my vest for normal use around boat and fishing lines the tips would break, not like I ever used them for more than slicing.
> 
> Several the belt clip snapped off. I've sent a few back and they sent me new ones but I'd prefer they didn't break in the first place. The very end of the tip is chipped off the Police model I have.


Someone on here mentioned the tips break easy on Spydercos and I agree. It's a trade off though for their slicing ability. They are one of the best slicing knives money can buy. Also have great warranty.


----------



## electricut (Mar 13, 2018)

Their LC200N steel is ideal for corrosive environments like water/sea. It's practically rust proof, and maintains a great edge.


----------



## electricut (Mar 13, 2018)

FishinElectrcian said:


> More breakage on Spyderco with a serrated edge it looks like.. Ever have one with a normal blade that held up? I'm rough on tips but really that and the Bugout, maybe a bailout but I don't know about a Tanto blade


Look into Kizer knives. It's a Chinese company but make top notch knives, both high level and budget. Don't let the fact that it's overseas fool you.


----------



## electricut (Mar 13, 2018)

Sadly I have more than this


----------



## electricut (Mar 13, 2018)




----------



## electricut (Mar 13, 2018)

Sorry, pic won't show up?


----------



## FishinElectrcian (Jul 18, 2019)

electricut said:


> electricut said:
> 
> 
> > I think I have a problem....
> ...


Well start shamelessly posting home slice.. Got a favourite work knife? Any recommendations for me? Haha


----------



## electricut (Mar 13, 2018)

Got plenty of recommendations...What's your budget?


----------



## FishinElectrcian (Jul 18, 2019)

electricut said:


> Got plenty of recommendations...What's your budget?


Well I laid everything out at the start except budget haha probably $160 cad. I'm a lefty, thinking somewhere around about 3".. Deep pocket carry is nice, traditional drop point is good vs tanto.. I pry, twist and treat my knife in a less than ideal manner..

Looking to replace my Gerber Scout which is about 3" now ha specs say 3.64 factory. Weighs 2.5 oz which is why it's been in pocket so long. Undecided whether or not I still want the serrated half edge. Good knife other than soft steel and poor action. It will stick around for fishing.. I did back tip the blade a bit to make it better. Love the goofy orange on the handle.

Some sort of guard or forefinger grip in the handle is a plus.

I like your Osbourne 640 (?)... and the one top left.. Looks like a Kershaw.

Thinking seriously about a blue Bugout.. Half serrated. Or maybe that Spyderco but I know I'll bust the tip..


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

%[email protected]^*!

Just tried to order a knife from CRKT. As usual, Kanuckistan doesn't exist in any of the drop down selections available. Now, if I were in Finland, no problem. Russia? Piece of cake. Even the Pillipeens can has service.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

electricut said:


> Someone on here mentioned the tips break easy on Spydercos and I agree. It's a trade off though for their slicing ability. They are one of the best slicing knives money can buy. Also have great warranty.


I love a lifetime warranty, I love it much more when I don't have to use it.

I have several other brands of serrated edge knives that hold up to the same slashing action and haven't dulled the teeth or snapped off a tip.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

FishinElectrcian said:


> More breakage on Spyderco with a serrated edge it looks like.. Ever have one with a normal blade that held up? I'm rough on tips but really that and the Bugout, maybe a bailout but I don't know about a Tanto blade



I got the Spydercos just to cut seat belts, clothing, rope, line, etc on rescue scenes not something a regular blade is great at without slipping.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

stuiec said:


> %[email protected]^*!
> 
> Just tried to order a knife from CRKT. As usual, Kanuckistan doesn't exist in any of the drop down selections available. Now, if I were in Finland, no problem. Russia? Piece of cake. Even the Pillipeens can has service.


Have you tried ordering from Walmart.com and ship to store?


They carry more than there own stock online.


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Have you tried ordering from Walmart.com and ship to store?
> 
> 
> They carry more than there own stock online.


I'll check that out, thanks


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

Swear to god, its enough to make you puke. Go to Walmart.ca and search "crkt", then do the same at Walmart.com.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

FishinElectrcian said:


> That's a nice one.. I have a Navy knife from my grandad with the rope splicer.
> 
> I'm kind of curious on that Spiderco I posted the pic of.. That Positron seems to have a thick blade and good shape, like the big indent for forefinger under the hilt... but a cheesy pocket clip. 2.5oz when I get to the store I will check it.. Best deal in the store since its discontinued. Same cost as the Bugout at $150 (1.88oz).. Which I haven't heard anything bad about other than price vs current quality control issues. Like the axis lock on it.
> 
> ...



Thanks! My dad's is floating around here to but it's Korea vintage.

I have a Navy knife my Uncle Casey he carried on his floats. Have to dig it out. It's razor sharp.


Most valuable knife I have is one that has been in the family since we first had relatives here. It's the bayonet for a Harpers Ferry cavalry rifle with an intact sheath. Have to pull it out of the safe and pop a pic.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

stuiec said:


> I'll check that out, thanks


You're welcome!

You'll be surprised what they have online.

I've gotten all kinds of things on clearance.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

This is also one that is easy for left handed use, it's a Kershaw I forget the model:


----------



## FishinElectrcian (Jul 18, 2019)

MechanicalDVR said:


> This is also one that is easy for left handed use, it's a Kershaw I forget the model:


Looks a lot like the Atmos but the handle markings aren't consistent with factory stuff I've seen.. Maybe a Skyline also an option other than bad lefty reviews. Definitely looking at both of those and I found another one the Kershaw Chill.. Pic below. Light and cheap.. 8crmov something steel..


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

FishinElectrcian said:


> Looks a lot like the Atmos but the handle markings aren't consistent with factory stuff I've seen.. Maybe a Skyline also an option other than bad lefty reviews. Definitely looking at both of those and I found another one the Kershaw Chill.. Pic below. Light and cheap.. 8crmov something steel..




It's the Hotwire model, which is a very inexpensive knife but I've had it a few years and carry it only when I'm working which is a few days a week. It is easy to hone and stays sharp. 

I like it for ease of use in either hand.


----------



## FishinElectrcian (Jul 18, 2019)

MechanicalDVR said:


> FishinElectrcian said:
> 
> 
> > Looks a lot like the Atmos but the handle markings aren't consistent with factory stuff I've seen.. Maybe a Skyline also an option other than bad lefty reviews. Definitely looking at both of those and I found another one the Kershaw Chill.. Pic below. Light and cheap.. 8crmov something steel..
> ...


Nice, good name.. I considered the volt II but yeah I'm seriously going light, pretty amped on the bugout it's exactly what I want for $60 more than I want to spend. Those Kershaw are $40-60 so I'm checking some out for sure... I'd like to spend less but since I use a knife 20 times a day.. +. 

I've been watching how much I use my serrated and it's at least twice a week.. I don't know but [email protected]@@ I hate cutting rope or twine with a blade... I could probably get past it for $100 though..


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

FishinElectrcian said:


> Nice, good name.. I considered the volt II but yeah I'm seriously going light, pretty amped on the bugout it's exactly what I want for $60 more than I want to spend. Those Kershaw are $40-60 so I'm checking some out for sure... I'd like to spend less but since I use a knife 20 times a day.. +.
> 
> I've been watching how much I use my serrated and it's at least twice a week.. I don't know but [email protected]@@ I hate cutting rope or twine with a blade... I could probably get past it for $100 though..



The 'hotwire' is $10.00, very light, and has a great edge.

I always have a minimum of three blades on me. The three I always carry are the Kershaw Leek $50.00, SOG Cash Card $40.00, and SOG key knife $10.00 for opening mail/boxes. 

I will often carry a fourth pocket knife for the day at hand. A fighter if I'm going into the hood or a work knife on work days. 

I see no real point in carrying a $200 pocket knife when one that coats a fraction of the price can do the job just as well.

If I were in country to fight a full sized Kabar, Gerber boot knife, and Colt auto blade are essentials but I don't war these days.

Never forget the main fact about knives, they are mere tools to complete a task at hand.

A .99 steak knife has done far more damage in this country than any tens of thousands custom blades.


----------



## VELOCI3 (Aug 15, 2019)

Leatherman Charge TTi. The hook blade slices open romex jackets up to SO cable jackets without nicking the wires. The other tools in it are useful but really it’s the best all around tool for our business when you don’t have your main tools around. Need to cut a piece of wire off a reel or open up a MCC it’s perfect. Carried that and a Jetbeam MIII tac flashlight for 10 years. Anything more is in the tool bag.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

VELOCI3 said:


> Leatherman Charge TTi. The hook blade slices open romex jackets up to SO cable jackets without nicking the wires. The other tools in it are useful but really *it’s the best all around tool for our business when you don’t have your main tools around.* Need to cut a piece of wire off a reel or open up a MCC it’s perfect. Carried that and a Jetbeam MIII tac flashlight for 10 years. Anything more is in the tool bag.


When are you ever on the job and have no tools? Just asking because I don't understand whenever I hear this said.

If you are out on an estimate and are there primarily to look and only have a flashlight and Leatherman I get it 

But out on a jobsite I'd think you have linemans and a multi in 1 driver on your person the whole day.

I have several Leatherman type tools and they are kept in vehicle glove boxes and on my boats. carried them hunting fishing and hiking and I've carried one in a very small service bag but NEVER as a primary tool.


----------



## FishinElectrcian (Jul 18, 2019)

That hook blade looks nice!! I've made them before out of hacksaw blades but you gotta be careful and wear gloves.

Saw a rescue knife.. Can't remember which brand it had a secondary blade hooked like that.. That would be useful

Anyone use the Gerber one?


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

FishinElectrcian said:


> That hook blade looks nice!! I've made them before out of hacksaw blades but you gotta be careful and wear gloves.
> 
> Saw a rescue knife.. Can't remember which brand it had a secondary blade hooked like that.. That would be useful


Diving in murky water a hooked blade is awesome when you are tangled up in fishing line, netting or rope.


Smith and Wesson make several rescue blades that are talons which I prefer.


----------



## FishinElectrcian (Jul 18, 2019)

I was thinking for stripping nmd90, Rome, loomex whatever...

As far as $178 CAD incl tax for the Bugout or a daily knife.. I've done pretty good not losing or breaking my cheapy. I would definitely like it for less like $50 less. But again really it's the most used tool I have, I use my knife way more than my Linesman pliers and I'm not about to use anything there except the klein d2000's. I'm hitting the knife store after a $180 ferry ride and a $250 hotel room with the family.. Not to even think about shopping and meals haha.. An extra hundred bucks is another drop in the bucket after that.

That being said I'm with you, I got the knife I use because it's disposable in my eyes.. If I spend $100+ I'm gonna be chapped if I lose it. The Kershaw Atmos is real similar to your Kershaw.. About $40 with a deep carry clip so it's definitely getting a feel up. In the end it's whatever one has good enough action and fits all the fiddly requirements I have. The Spyderco positron is on the maybe list but at the same cost as a Bugout I think I have more faith in Benchmade, but I'm not sure I like the handle shape and flex on the bugout gotta feel it up too. Whatever I get is going to have to work like I do.

The clip positioning is a huge issue with flippers for me, if it flips I want the clip so it's blade up, opening to the edge of my left pocket. Nothing worse than crawling and having your knife open, or coming down a ladder and getting stabbed.


----------



## FishinElectrcian (Jul 18, 2019)

Decision made.. Well one anyways.. Got two in the mail. They look perfect. After posting I thought crap if four guys want one I'm outta luck. And then there were two...


----------



## VELOCI3 (Aug 15, 2019)

MechanicalDVR said:


> When are you ever on the job and have no tools? Just asking because I don't understand whenever I hear this said.
> 
> If you are out on an estimate and are there primarily to look and only have a flashlight and Leatherman I get it
> 
> ...



Not my primary tool. It’s the tool I carry that along with a flashlight and has proven to be the most versatile tool for an EDC. I have gone through a bunch of EDC’s and this has not been dethroned for 10 years. That’s pretty good since I try everything I can get my hands on.


----------



## FishinElectrcian (Jul 18, 2019)

S*** I'm an idiot that gerber is huge haha.. Order cancelled. If only there was a small version of that.. I'm trying to bulk up the order for a knockout buddy.

End of summer time to do work on the van next month and buy tools..


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

VELOCI3 said:


> Not my primary tool. It’s the tool I carry that along with a flashlight and has proven to be the most versatile tool for an EDC. I have gone through a bunch of EDC’s and this has not been dethroned for 10 years. That’s pretty good since I try everything I can get my hands on.



I'm not understanding this and I'm not sure you get my question either.

Are you working with a pouch or bag of tools and also the flashlight and multitool?

What is the feature of this tool that you find so useful in your day to day work?


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

https://www.velasailingsupply.com/gill-marine-tool-titanium/?gclid=Cj0KCQjwy97qBRDoARIsAITONTLMzp-DwH_wo9AsGZtp6Ak323z202MEFx5DObYEukGVDhcrkAEXmawaAkYWEALw_wcB

https://www.ebay.com/i/263261770135?chn=ps&norover=1&mkevt=1&mkrid=711-117182-37290-0&mkcid=2&itemid=263261770135&targetid=474173472469&device=c&mktype=pla&googleloc=9008525&poi=&campaignid=1669934834&mkgroupid=65058350339&rlsatarget=pla-474173472469&abcId=1139296&merchantid=8562084&gclid=Cj0KCQjwy97qBRDoARIsAITONTJ5tDPcqMUa5EtoIyk0t4oyce1XM9T3j7nMmqkBve0p4RqhP9qYIeAaAn8NEALw_wcB

https://www.diverightinscuba.com/knives-trident-rescuecutter-p-2150.html?gclid=Cj0KCQjwy97qBRDoARIsAITONTJLjCQSft4bz89JBsBUzV1nQNf9RFv5Oovld3bKYMJMns8AyPslvSkaArPTEALw_wcB


----------



## FishinElectrcian (Jul 18, 2019)

Nice pull... ^ anyone tried this?

The Knipex in Orange and Buck gut hook in stainless


----------



## FishinElectrcian (Jul 18, 2019)

Boker Savior 3 check this out for a hook and utility blade. Other than 5.3g looks pretty awesome.. Flipper and it would set left and closed in the pocket.. Reasonable steel. $14 less than the Spyderco mini clip.. And a combo blade rather than full serrated. Bout $60 CAD


----------



## VELOCI3 (Aug 15, 2019)

MechanicalDVR said:


> I'm not understanding this and I'm not sure you get my question either.
> 
> Are you working with a pouch or bag of tools and also the flashlight and multitool?
> 
> What is the feature of this tool that you find so useful in your day to day work?



Depends. I have my work bag which is a CLC open top type. They stay on a rolling cart. (I have a duplicate set in my pickup for side jobs).

Working in 2 buildings side by side for the past 3 years (phone company). The building engineers run over 50 fan systems and 2 huge chiller plants. Every day they have me troubleshooting equipment. When you’re in a walkthrough and have to gain access to a cabinet the charge saves me a trip 6 floors away.

I’ve used the scissors a lot. When a p-touch label I’ve made is too long or wide the scissors work better than dikes. I do have Klein scissors in my electric bag and same for my data bag (only carry data stuff when doing data).

The needle nose is very handy when you’re on a ladder and you need one. I don’t use pouches I rarely see anyone other than apprentices and carpenters use them; so I only bring up what I need.

Looking for material on a jobsite when there are multiple floors and areas it’s nice to have the knife to open boxes.

5/4 SO cord has a thick rubber jacket. When I had to expose 5’ of the wire the hook on the serrated blade sliced it off quickly and didn’t Knick any wires.

Had to enlarge a gem box hole in 3/4 plywood done by the carpenters so I used the saw part of the knife. Also comes in handy going through house siding and backer board. 

For the size and capability this is an all around EDC for our business. 

This is not my primary tool but will get you out of a jam or save a trip more than a knife only setup.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

VELOCI3 said:


> Depends. I have my work bag which is a CLC open top type. They stay on a rolling cart. (I have a duplicate set in my pickup for side jobs).
> 
> Working in 2 buildings side by side for the past 3 years (phone company). The building engineers run over 50 fan systems and 2 huge chiller plants. Every day they have me troubleshooting equipment. When you’re in a walkthrough and have to gain access to a cabinet the charge saves me a trip 6 floors away.
> 
> ...



Now I got you, I can see where it would be handy in your daily unexpected tasks.

When I'm carrying one it's the needlenose that gets used most often. In the outdoors it's the wire cutter or straight screwdriver for sight/scope adjustments.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

That's a good post, same kind of reasons I carry the Leatherman Skeletool, I prefer a more minimalist version but having something at all times saves a lot of wasted time, especially in a big facility. 



VELOCI3 said:


> Depends. I have my work bag which is a CLC open top type. They stay on a rolling cart. (I have a duplicate set in my pickup for side jobs).
> 
> Working in 2 buildings side by side for the past 3 years (phone company). The building engineers run over 50 fan systems and 2 huge chiller plants. Every day they have me troubleshooting equipment. When you’re in a walkthrough and have to gain access to a cabinet the charge saves me a trip 6 floors away.
> 
> ...


----------



## FishinElectrcian (Jul 18, 2019)

It's all about less walking and in my case saving the knees..

Only 7 more hrs til I hit the knife shop woohoo.. Found this cheapy online


----------



## VELOCI3 (Aug 15, 2019)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Now I got you, I can see where it would be handy in your daily unexpected tasks.
> 
> When I'm carrying one it's the needlenose that gets used most often. In the outdoors it's the wire cutter or straight screwdriver for sight/scope adjustments.


My nightforce scope is adjustable with gloves. I do have a bushnell tactical with the same setup. My trijiicon and aimpoint scopes need either a quarter (I believe, haven’t shot with them in awhile) or might just be screw off dustcaps


----------



## FishinElectrcian (Jul 18, 2019)

So the action on the Kershaw Atmos was hurting even after a couple adjustments.. There was a discounted mini Griptilian there that I would have grabbed if the handle was a little longer, but then it's a regular Griptilian at 3.7(?)g .. very positive action, the deep carry clip and half serrated.. Very tempting for $5 less than the Bugout. Both blades perfectly centered.. The action on the Bugout was tight, but perfectly balanced for weight, deep carry mini clip. S30V steel.. Have to see how she rides, I like how the axis lock holds it closed a bit. I think I will loosen the action a touch and reverse the clip when I get home.

Thanks again for the steer to Benchmade!!


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

VELOCI3 said:


> My nightforce scope is adjustable with gloves. I do have a bushnell tactical with the same setup. My trijiicon and aimpoint scopes need either a quarter (I believe, haven’t shot with them in awhile) or might just be screw off dustcaps


I shoot a lot of iron sights with screw adjustments, my larger scopes don't need screwdrivers either.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

FishinElectrcian said:


> So the action on the Kershaw Atmos was hurting even after a couple adjustments.. There was a discounted mini Griptilian there that I would have grabbed if the handle was a little longer, but then it's a regular Griptilian at 3.7(?)g .. very positive action, the deep carry clip and half serrated.. Very tempting for $5 less than the Bugout. Both blades perfectly centered.. The action on the Bugout was tight, but perfectly balanced for weight, deep carry mini clip. S30V steel.. Have to see how she rides, I like how the axis lock holds it closed a bit. I think I will loosen the action a touch and reverse the clip when I get home.
> 
> Thanks again for the steer to Benchmade!!



Best of luck with the new blade.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Couple more toys in my bag-o-tricks.....


----------



## FishinElectrcian (Jul 18, 2019)

MechanicalDVR said:


> VELOCI3 said:
> 
> 
> > My nightforce scope is adjustable with gloves. I do have a bushnell tactical with the same setup. My trijiicon and aimpoint scopes need either a quarter (I believe, havenâ€™️t shot with them in awhile) or might just be screw off dustcaps
> ...


I shoot lots of iron sights too.. Especially with right handed rifles.. Bastard haha. I really hate side eject.. Nothing like pump and duck... still want a Browning BPS though.. And a lefty 303.. Hence the Browning over under shotty, and my 100yr old 30/30 Winchester lever (top eject). 

Yeah looking forward to a decent knife. Found lots of cool products though. I'm so glad I got a Benchmade, after you guys posted the barrage pic my memory started to work again.. I know I've seen em. Also real glad you pushed me away from the Spyderco that was the top brand in my head before researching, they do light and lefty well. Kershaw too but they really crapped it on left handed usage.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

FishinElectrcian said:


> I shoot lots of iron sights too.. Especially with right handed rifles.. Bastard haha. I really hate side eject.. Nothing like pump and duck... still want a Browning BPS though.. And a lefty 303.. Hence the Browning over under shotty, and my 100yr old 30/30 Winchester lever (top eject).
> 
> Yeah looking forward to a decent knife. Found lots of cool products though. I'm so glad I got a Benchmade, after you guys posted the barrage pic my memory started to work again.. I know I've seen em. Also real glad you pushed me away from the Spyderco that was the top brand in my head before researching, they do light and lefty well. Kershaw too but they really crapped it on left handed usage.



I'm a big time bolt action guy but I have a couple lever actions as well. 

I'm one of the three men in my maternal family that have a share in some of the old family firearms. 

I have my GGrandfather's Colt revolver he carried while working in the distillery, my GGGrandfather's shotgun for duck hunting that you can just about fit a golf ball in, and a Harper's Ferry rifle and a revolver from a distant relative among other clan gems.


----------



## FishinElectrcian (Jul 18, 2019)

Wow in the box and everything, bet that hides in a safe! 

I've got another shotgun I think it's a 1896 Marlin family sort of heirloom but I have the registration from WWII for it... wouldn't dream of trying that with new powder, I'm not a big enough enthusiast to pack my own loads.

All those nice toys and you prefer a cheaper knife haha.. Don't blame you but hmmm you must go through them faster than I do.
How the tables have changed, I am now a snooty "have" .


----------



## VELOCI3 (Aug 15, 2019)

MechanicalDVR said:


> I'm a big time bolt action guy but I have a couple lever actions as well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Remington SPS tact in 308 and 223










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FishinElectrcian (Jul 18, 2019)

Shooting, boating, camping and fishing.. I pack this Victorinox for a multitool. Best wire cutters and pliers I've ever used on a multi... but then again I stopped looking 10yrs ago. In the "field" wire cutters means steel fencing and steel downrigger line, not pansy soft copper. Positive locking on all tools which can be opened while closed with a side slide lock and a ruler to boot.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

FishinElectrcian said:


> Wow in the box and everything, bet that hides in a safe!
> 
> I've got another shotgun I think it's a Marlin but I have the registration from WWII for it... wouldn't dream of trying that with new powder, I'm not a big enough enthusiast to pack my own loads.
> 
> ...


He was a Master distiller and spent a lot of time in the distillery alone over nights making product at a time when theft was an issue. I highly doubt it was ever fired. It went from the box to the holster and back again. 

I have no problem spending money on things that I feel are worth it. I have a few very expensive auto blades I was able to carry while in theater but that was a 'your life could depend on it thing', I don't need to carry a $400 pocket knife that a $10 one can fit the needs just as well. Spyderco is a prime example of blades not being worth the price tag. I'm the same way in firearms, the ones I use most aren't the ones with the biggest price tags.

I learned as a kid to always match the tools to the task at hand.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

VELOCI3 said:


> Remington SPS tact in 308 and 223
> View attachment 136032



Very nice toys!


----------



## FishinElectrcian (Jul 18, 2019)

Well haha.. Got the Bugout trying to loosen it up.. Got the action loosened and the clip moved, it was an effort in memory trying to figure out where my 15-20yr old set of whatever was left of my precision oddball screwdrivers went. Pretty happy with the blade, shape, weight, etc. Great using the axis lock, I have to remember I don't need to flip it over to open it. Saves me a half a move..

But I think there's a problem with the lock being too tight when I flick it open. If it opens hard it takes some electrician fingers to get the lock loose to close it. It rides up a ramp on the back of the blade. I might try out Benchmade's legendary warranty when I've worked it enough to make it dull if nothing's changed with the action. Maybe get my name laser etched in the side.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Couple others:


----------



## zoltan (Mar 15, 2010)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Fighters
> 
> A couple I carried and my Father's improvised field knife from Korea


My high school football coach/PE teacher, Big Daddy, was a hard as nails USMC Korea War vet. He claimed he killed more people with his trenching shovel than with any other weapon. He was serious as a heart attack and I don't doubt his recollection.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

zoltan said:


> My high school football coach/PE teacher, Big Daddy, was a hard as nails USMC Korea War vet. He claimed he killed more people with his trenching shovel than with any other weapon. He was serious as a heart attack and I don't doubt his recollection.


Entrenching tool, hell yeah experienced guys would sharpen one edge.


In my day it was an E-tool and gad been redesigned slightly to come with sharpened edges and a partial serrated edge.

Keeps bad guys a little further away than a Kabar and saves ammo.

I keep mine in my Jeep along with a couple other goodies.


----------



## FishinElectrcian (Jul 18, 2019)

Hey so I should just chill out and relax with the new blade.. After a short 4 days it's already breaking in.. Just my normal electrician OCD to perfection kicking in. Love the knife, kinda miss the larger hilt but it makes it easier to draw from the pocket. Anyhow Benchmade makes a sweet knife, now that I flushed it with hydraulic oil it's awesome.


----------



## FishinElectrcian (Jul 18, 2019)

So since I bought my Bugout this thread up an died haha...

Just checking back in to say how much I like it, the price tag at $170 CAD is a little steep I feel like I paid an extra $35 for the Benchmade name. That being said after careful research etc I knew what I was getting and it's damn near perfect for me.

The biggest complaint I saw is about the cheap feel of the handles (or scales for those in the know) they are light and mildly flexible. I'd be tempted to put a set of custom scales on there with a little more weight and better rigidity. 

I can live with it since an upgrade is $65+ and the action is damn near flawless as is, blades centered and it has a very satisfying click. No assist action though, if you're an old school knife guy it won't bug you it just takes a positive thumb push and a wrist snap to operate. I love closing it, that Axis lock ensures my fingers are nowhere near the blade and it's a nice experience to have it be the same for a lefty. I put a little knick in the blade trying to use it as a screwdriver (I know) so the S30V steel is great for an edge but brittle, no complaints as long as I'm not a dumbass again. It needs less sharpening than my old Gerber. 

Deep carry mini clip is great, it's not too noticeable when using or storing it. It would be nice if the handle was a little thicker and rounded.. But I never notice I have it either so who's to say.


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

An Ontario 499 is a good knife for a bug out kit. More useful than a Kabar.


----------



## Tonedeaf (Nov 26, 2012)

I'm a razor knife guy....but I got this free from a supply house its decent....been using it for the past couple months to strip ground wires and terminate romex....it like 15 bucks.

http://www.southwiretools.com/tools/tools/CDPK


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

drsparky said:


> An Ontario 499 is a good knife for a bug out kit. More useful than a Kabar.



I've had both, the original 499 since i was a kid.

I think what you carry has to fit you and your needs.

What is it you like or find more useful about the 499?

My Kabar has been my go to since I was given the first one.


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

Got issued a 499 back in the mid eighties, wonderful tool. Used it from opening MRE's to cutting down saplings. Also makes a good hammer for staking down camo netting.


----------



## bill39 (Sep 4, 2009)

drsparky said:


> Got issued a 499 back in the mid eighties, wonderful tool. Used it from opening MRE's to cutting down saplings. Also makes a good hammer for staking down camo netting.


I have one of these knives and cannot for the life of me get a good edge on it. It’s a real Camillus, not a knockoff. I am usually able to sharpen a knife but not this one.


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

Sounds like it needs to be hardened again because the tempering got it too hot and softened the steel.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

drsparky said:


> Got issued a 499 back in the mid eighties, wonderful tool. Used it from opening MRE's to cutting down saplings. Also makes a good hammer for staking down camo netting.


I had one my father had from Korea and used it for years until I was issued a Kabar. 

I'm still a Kabar fan but all depends on your use.


----------



## FishinElectrcian (Jul 18, 2019)

Still rockin the blue bugout looks like I haven't stopped in for a few months.. This thing just gets better with time. I think I did loosen the blade a touch when I first got it but it's fast. Only sort of complaint but not really is it takes more time and effort (probably 4X) to get it out of my pocket than it does to open it. Of course that also means it hasn't once got caught on my seatbelt or tool pouch which gets my cell phone a lot more often so I still think it's a plus. I will take staying put anytime and that wires not running away 3s too fast ya know.

Never misplaced except that month after Christmas when it accidentally got left in my bathrobe from present opening. I don't remember wearing my bathrobe but I must have at least once and not noticed it since its inconspicuously light. I was losing my mind.... That Gerber was severely lacking by comparison real happy to get my Benchmade back. I suppose I would be into a few extra grams for a wider, rounded handle.. There is a tendency when flipping it around to start feeling like its a cheap toy, I haven't disrepected it yet and haven't got bit but... I think I've only sharpened it once.


----------

